# 12-stable kernel build fails with "nodevice bpf"



## Uniballer (Nov 20, 2019)

Working with stable/12 revision 354853 on amd64.  Problem also occurs
with releng/12.1 revision 354894 on amd64.

I can build the GENERIC kernel just fine.  As soon as I try to remove
BPF the kernel fails to link.  The following simple kernel config is
enough to show the problem:

```
include GENERIC
ident NOBPF
nodevice bpf
```


----------



## Uniballer (Nov 21, 2019)

PR 242136 submitted


----------

